# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  الرسم العشوائي أثناء السرحان

## دموع الغصون

*
رى ماذا ترسم على جوانب الصفحة عندما تكون شارد الذهن احيانا عندما تمل من حصة او 
محاضرة معينة ، او عندما تكون شارد الذهن ، ترسم عشــــواائي تظن ان لا معنى لها ولكن في الحقيقه انه لها معنى وتفسير 

الوجوه 
الرسوم الجانبية للوجوه تعني ان الشخص يواجه صعوبة في إقامة علاقات
مع الآخرين . في حين ان الوجوه السعيدة تعني ان كل شيء يسير
على ما يرام في حين ان الوجوه الحزينة تعني عدم القدرة على التعاون 
مع الآخرين.

الثعابين
تدل على القدرة الجسدية أو ان الشخص الذي يرسم الثعابين يتمتع 
بسرعة بديهة مباشرة تصيب دائما .

رسم أشخاص بلا وجوه
تدل على عدم الارتباط وانعدام الهوية، أو ان يكون هذا الشخص
يشعر بعدم التقدير من الآخرين وبأنه لا يشعر بوجوده احد
أو أنه يشعر بالارتباك بسبب انعدام الشعور بالخصوصية .

المكعبات
هذا الشخص الذي يرسم المكعبات يحتاج الى الصحبة ولا يحبذ 
فكرة البقاء وحيدا ..

الزهور
يفضلها الأشخاص العطوفين والحساسي المشاعر كما أنهم يهتمون
بكل ما يتعلق بالحب .

الأسهم
تظهر رسوم الأسهم مشاعر التوتر، وإذا أشارت هذه الأسهم إلى 
أعلى فهذا يدل على الطموح، 
اما الأسهم التي تشير إلى كل الاتجاهات فتدل على ذهن متفتح .

النجوم
يدل رسم النجوم اما على شخصية طموحة مستعدة للتحدي
أو حتى كسر القواعد .

العيون
شخصية تنطوي على غموض وتدل العيون الصغيرة الضيقة على الحزن
اما العيون التي تعاني حولا فتدل على روح المرح والفكاهة وتدل 
الرموش المنمقة على شخصية جذابة .

القلوب
تفسر ال قلوب كدليل على الضعف العاطفي وطبيعة معرضة للجروح
الشعورية وكلما ازداد عدد القلوب كان أمد الجروح العاطفية قريبا..

الدوائر
الدوائر تدل على الكسل وعلى طبيعة إنسانية غير مستقلة وتشير
الدوائر البسيطة على ان الصدق والأمانة من سمات هذا الشخص
الذي يرسم اما الدوائر المتلاصقة والمكدسة أو المترابطة أو المتداخلة 
فتدل على حاجة الى تفادي العداء .

الزخارف
قد تكون هذه الزخارف معقدة أو بسيطة، وكلما كانت الزخارف
صعبة ومعقدة ازداد عمق الأفكار التي يتداولها الراسم في ذهنه .

الدوامات
قد تدل على دافع ولكن تدل أيضا على زيف وعلى ان الراسم يفكر 
في طريقة يحتال بها على الناس والابتعاد عن مواجهتهم من دون ان
يضايقهم.

البيوت
البيوت التي أمامها طرق طويلة تؤدي إليها تشير إلى الود واهتمام 
الراسم اما الطرق القصيرة فتدل على شخصية منفتحة ومستقرة،
اما البيوت التي تتمتع بكثرة التفاصيل فتدل على رغبة في المثالية، 
اما الخطوط غير المرتبة أ و عدم وجود نوافذ فيدل على
بيوت بلا سعادة ..!

*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*موضوع جميل دموع ، وشايفلك ما خلوا اشي الا ولقيوله تفسير ، عاد صرت اتذكر انا أي نوع برسمه لما بكون شارد بس طلعت برسم اغلب هاي الاشياء وما فيه صور معينة بكررها غالبا ..
ابصر !!*

----------


## (dodo)

العيون
شخصية تنطوي على غموض وتدل العيون الصغيرة الضيقة على الحزن
اما العيون التي تعاني حولا فتدل على روح المرح والفكاهة وتدل 
الرموش المنمقة على شخصية جذابة .


يسلمو موع موضوع حلو

----------

